# Oceanic aquariums...



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

There is a LFS selling 2 Oceanic 37g drilled with pluming for 200.00. Is that a pretty good deal for that tank? I was thinking of getting another to mess around with. I heard oceanic are pretty good tanks and the tanks are new in the box still.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Are they used for that price? LOL They are good tanks. Thats a good price for a reef ready tank. They could be overstocked and tring to get rid of a few. Even though they are to small for me I still wouldn't pass on that deal.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

I know 2 reef ready tanks for 199.00. I am going to try to get one soon. Hes just a local small pet store guy, but he has the best deals on dry goods anywhere I have seen. The tanks are new in the box to  If I knew how to ship them I would go in half with you.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

So $100 each? That's a killer price for Oceanic. You can get cheaper tanks then that but if those are "old" Oceanic that's a nice tank. I've already seen some changes in the Oceanic line up. As was predicted, corners are being cut. Get them now as quality is beginning to drop.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

If he still has one by next week I will pick one up if he will split them. He did want 199.00 for both but I think he will split them up.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

caferacermike said:


> So $100 each? That's a killer price for Oceanic. You can get cheaper tanks then that but if those are "old" Oceanic that's a nice tank. I've already seen some changes in the Oceanic line up. As was predicted, corners are being cut. Get them now as quality is beginning to drop.



I did hear that but didnt want to say anything in case it wasnt true.


----------

